# Powerdriver for SG3110DNw



## debstan56 (Jan 23, 2017)

Two years ago I purchased a SG3110DNw and was provided a copy of Powerdriver that worked perfectly. I am now setting up a new computer and Sawgrass does not support the wireless SG3110DN. Does anyone have a copy of the software that will load for the wireless printer? Thanks in advance for any assistance available.

Deb


----------



## FC Graphics (Oct 22, 2014)

SJR_3110w_EU_v4.2.3.1108.exe


I can email you a copy of it. Not sure it will transfer through here.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

FC Graphics said:


> I can email you a copy of it. Not sure it will transfer through here.


You can use WeTransfer


```
https://wetransfer.com/
```


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you use Sawgrass inks? I have 2 SG3110DN's and use ICC profiles and not the Powerdriver. I don't use the very overpriced and underperforming Sawgrass inks.


----------



## FC Graphics (Oct 22, 2014)

webtrekker said:


> Do you use Sawgrass inks? I have 2 SG3110DN's and use ICC profiles and not the Powerdriver. I don't use the very overpriced and underperforming Sawgrass inks.



What inks do you use? I am in need of ordering more ink just never know what to get. I have had issues with non genuine inks before.


----------



## FC Graphics (Oct 22, 2014)

jimdtg said:


> You can use WeTransfer
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Download here. 


https://www.sawgrassink.com/Portal/...tom-PowerDrivers/Ricoh-3110DNw-Downloads.aspx


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Do you use Sawgrass inks? I have 2 SG3110DN's and use ICC profiles and not the Powerdriver. I don't use the very overpriced and underperforming Sawgrass inks.



I'm in the UK and using inks from CIE. InkTec Sublinova inks are also reasonably priced and very good so I hear.


In the US, I believe many use Cobra inks, but obviously I've never tried them myself. Any reputable supplier should be able to supply you with an ICC profile to match their inks, or you can have one made privately at a small cost.


----------

